# Ready to just give up!



## Harleem1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have been driven mad by a simple 8" x 8" washcloth made with two strands of cotton thread in the garter stitch. What could be more simple? And I can't finish it I can't even get close to have one go a row or 2 above the lifeline I made before I The whole thing started unraveling. Well, not unraveling but I dropped so many stitches which were impossible for me to get back it was the two thread thing I'm sure of it.

So, here I sit; from knitting every day, sometimes all day; to now, not picking up the needles in at least a month. I'm so disgusted over it and so sad.

Any advice? I want to get back into it. I need to. Just sitting around thinking about how much fun I used to have, a sense of accomplishment & feeling joyful; though now, feeling nothing but dismayed is not good for the psyche.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Just start another project. Leave that one - until you feel you are ready for it...


----------



## reta cennaid (Jun 3, 2017)

Knitting is supposed to be fun, and it will be again once you move on.

Your dishcloth project is draining you so you need to ditch it and move on. Put it in a bag and 'bury' it until you feel more able to deal with it.

Start on a lovely new project that you really feel inspired to make. Use a special yarn or beautiful colour or favourite pattern or whatever gets you excited about knitting again. Pick it up and work on it every day, even if only for a short time. Feel the joy and sense of achievement as you knit and complete your project.

When you are feeling better about youself and you are enjoying knitting again, pull out your abandoned dishcloth and decide what to do with it. 
Is it worth fixing and finishing? If no, scrap it and use the yarn to make something else. If yes, consider taking it back to the lifeline and redoing it from there. If you are still finding the two strands too difficult to knit together try using thicker knitting needles.

Life is too short to waste on silly things that wont go right. Fix it if you can, otherwise get over it (or around it, or through it, or whatever) and move on so you can enjoy your life to the fullest.

Best wishes in your endeavours.


----------



## Harleem1 (Oct 5, 2016)

reta cennaid said:


> Knitting is supposed to be fun, and it will be again once you move on.
> 
> Your dishcloth project is draining you so you need to ditch it and move on. Put it in a bag and 'bury' it until you feel more able to deal with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much your comments which were truly words of wisdom and I appreciate them and can really use them right now for lots of reasons. So thank you again. you're terrific.


----------



## Harleem1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you so much (see advice below.) 

It isn't just the washcloth... it's everything it represents .
KPers are very kind. Thanks so much.


----------



## reta cennaid (Jun 3, 2017)

A lot of us have been there and can share from experience. The washcloth sounds like the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back. There are ways to improve things; one step at a time and possibly with some trial and error to see what works best. The main thing is to keep moving, and know that many kp'ers are with you in thought and spirit to encourage and support your efforts.


----------



## reta cennaid (Jun 3, 2017)

My favourite pic in trying times:


----------



## Harleem1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you very very much! Loved the cartoon. Awesome!


----------



## reta cennaid (Jun 3, 2017)

Just wanted to say "hi" to Harleem1 and see how you are doing and wondering if you have decided on a new knitting project yet?


----------



## Harleem1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi
After moping around for a while unclear about what to do, I took the excellent advice to begin anew at something I've been putting off for far too long.

Today being my late mother's birthday (she passed away 4 months ago) I decided to begin that Afghan I planned to make her so long ago. Because I knew she wouldn't live long enough for me to get it even close to completion I put the project and the wool aside. 

I've decided to get out that wool and started casting on to make the blanket. I hope it will be cathartic.


----------



## reta cennaid (Jun 3, 2017)

So sorry to hear of the recent loss of your mother.

Knitting the Afghan sounds like a wonderful idea. Each stitch will be made with love and memories and it will surely become a treasured blanket you can use for many years to come.

In times of doubt or difficulty just keep keeping on. Each step forward is progress, no matter how little it may seem. Things will get easier with time. As your Afghan grows take pride in your achievement and know your mother would be proud of you too.

Take each day as it comes and remember to take care of yourself too, because you matter.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So glad you have started your Afghan, I'd love to see a pic 

I made a special wedding Afghan recently, I loved every stitch....I now have another on my needle's, but not with a time frame I do a little here and there, mainly at night now it's cold here ☺


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

We've all been there. Hope you've gotten into crafting again.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Harleem1 said:


> Hi
> After moping around for a while unclear about what to do, I took the excellent advice to begin anew at something I've been putting off for far too long.
> 
> Today being my late mother's birthday (she passed away 4 months ago) I decided to begin that Afghan I planned to make her so long ago. Because I knew she wouldn't live long enough for me to get it even close to completion I put the project and the wool aside.
> ...


Soon after my daughter died last year, I plunged into crocheting a simple but beautiful afghan. There were plenty of mistakes in it when I couldn't concentrate, but even the frogging was part of my comfort in both grief and healing. Life is like that. The overall direction is forward. The blanket will still be for her, in her honor, and for you, in your consolation.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Harleem1 said:


> Hi
> After moping around for a while unclear about what to do, I took the excellent advice to begin anew at something I've been putting off for far too long.
> 
> Today being my late mother's birthday (she passed away 4 months ago) I decided to begin that Afghan I planned to make her so long ago. Because I knew she wouldn't live long enough for me to get it even close to completion I put the project and the wool aside.
> ...


That sounds really lovely to me. My mom passed away almost three years ago, and I still miss her. I only learned to knit 2 years ago, and wish she could see what I am doing with it. I think of her often while I am knitting and "share" with her in my head. In fact, my birthday is in about a month after the date she passed away, and since the first year of missing her, I choose a book that "she gives me" for my birthday each year. This year I chose the Vogue knitting book. She would have loved to have given that to me, so I will take extra pleasure in it.

I am sorry to write about me here, but your saying you are going to take up that afghan to help you get through this frustrating time resonates with me. I think it is such a lovely thought. I am sorry for your loss, and hope that the project helps you get through it with a good heart and busy hands. Hugs.


----------

